# Arborjet



## Jace (May 12, 2011)

I have a couple of questions concerning the use of arborjet equip.
I'll start with this...:

Isn't it fine to use other chemicals(insecticides & fungicides) asside from arborjet brand, inside/thru their injection systems?


I would think it would be fine especially provided the formulation is the appropriate dilution, if necessary.
just my thinking....

anyone....?


----------



## ATH (May 12, 2011)

Yeah...if you are using the correct dosing of a chemical labeled to be injected I don't see why you could not use their delivery system.


----------



## Jace (May 13, 2011)

ATH said:


> Yeah...if you are using the correct dosing of a chemical labeled to be injected I don't see why you could not use their delivery system.


 

Want I am wanting to use is "Reality" brand "permethrin" insecticide for oak borrers (& pine borrers on 1 tree)It is labeled for spraying for them on the trunk, but doesn't say anything about injections as far as I can tell. I'll try to find out more ....


Thoughts?


----------



## Urban Forester (May 13, 2011)

If a product is not labeled for a given method of application, then you are using the product in "violation of the label". In most states (check your's) the label is law, therefore you would be in violation of the law. Tree-age (sold by Arbor-jet, made by sygenta) has received a new label, the borers you're after may be on that new label.


----------



## ATH (May 13, 2011)

If the chemical effectively treats a pest with a bark spray, why would you want to drill into the tree anyhow? Besides being illegal to use a product in a way it is not labeled, it may not work, and worse case it may damage (kill?) the tree.


----------



## Jace (May 13, 2011)

Urban Forester said:


> If a product is not labeled for a given method of application, then you are using the product in "violation of the label". In most states (check your's) the label is law, therefore you would be in violation of the law. Tree-age (sold by Arbor-jet, made by sygenta) has received a new label, the borers you're after may be on that new label.


 


ATH said:


> If the chemical effectively treats a pest with a bark spray, why would you want to drill into the tree anyhow? Besides being illegal to use a product in a way it is not labeled, it may not work, and worse case it may damage (kill?) the tree.


 
Thank you for the comments.


----------

